# SPs and spatial awareness



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it just me, or is spatial awareness a dying skill?

Virtually every day I put put up with people in the supermarket who walk backwards(?) into me, push trolleys into me, clog up aisles, but now it seems to be happening everywhere. Even the footpath - which has pavers, and thus lines which you can follow for a perfectly straight walk* - seems to be full of people who walks like they're drunk. I love it when I see guys on the footpath who are wannabe thugs, as I can bet 99% of them are SP, and I know I'll be able to walk without crashing into them. When they're all mothers with young kids and old grandmothers I know I'll have to swerve and duck through a horde of xSFJs.

A couple of people have said I'm "like a ninja" because they never can tell when I've walked into the room, truth is, I can do it without making a hullabaloo and walking into things.

Any other SPs feeling angry about this? It's just depressing. :frustrating:




* in chatting to a few friends, I've discovered that not many people do this. I thought everyone did it!


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes! This frustrates me all the time. How can people be so unobservant? Don't they see me there?

When I take the dog for a run, and I have someone coming in the opposite direction, I'll try and make it clear what side I'm going to pass on, by moving to that side well in advance. Yet still, many people either don't notice or don't care, because most of the time they "insist" on choosing the same side I have chosen. You'd think they'd get out of the way. . . I really can't figure out what they are thinking. You're right, though, when someone gets out of the way, I think to myself, "how nice, another SP who pays attention".

Same thing goes in the grocery store. I can hear someone coming around the corner of the aisle with a shopping cart, and I politely pull over and get out of their way, because I know most people don't hear me coming, even though I have the same kind of rattling cart that they have. And there's always someone who has to run their cart into my heels.:crazy:


----------



## Adrenaline (May 30, 2010)

HAHAHA I have these EXACT same problems! When the problem occurs I usually think, " How could you NOT. FUCKING. see me!?!" haha


----------



## Bev (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes!What the hell is wrong with them?!Stop walking around in a dream world and use your bloody eyes. When I go out I go out for a reason I don't muck about wandering into people!I also don't stop in the middle of the street to have a mindless chat and get right in the way. Ugh I hate them! Ok rant over :laughing:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

this makes me think i'm sfj though, really, because over time i've lost what 
i once took much pride in, my dexterity, agility. my vision and balance has 
seemingly died. i am however, very aware that this is has become an 
obstacle. i can't stand being this way. but i think it has turned out this way 
because i've, for so many years, purposefully destroyed my well being.

but yes, this used to piss me off about people. maybe not as much pissed 
off as i was annoyed by it. as an example; the ones who stand in line at 
the supermarket, who can't read the _five_ huge yellow signs around 
the whole area that says "no cash, credit only," and when they realize 
they've stacked up in the wrong queue, because they themselves are 
incapable of checking their surroundings, because they themselves have 
flawed peripherals, and lack awareness, they get pissed off at the people 
working there instead of apologizing to the fifty customers behind them 
who's time they just wasted. and it makes me wonder, why are people like 
this allowed to drive cars? they're an absolute danger in traffic. klutz.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, this happens to me all the time. Like when I'm walking and someone is coming directly towards me so I obviously pick a side while they fumble around. Half the time I end up having to move to the opposite side because they can't get their act together before we'd collide.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I know, seriously. It's not that hard. Just watch where you're going. :dry:

And don't even get me started on all the f-n drivers...where the hell did they get a license? From eBay? jesus. 

I'm tall, lanky, and left-handed too, so if I'm not a klutz, no one should be.

Oh, and people who stop in the MIDDLE of a crowded sidewalk to rummage through their pockets or chat with someone make me want to behead myself.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> this makes me think i'm sfj though, really, because over time i've lost what
> i once took much pride in, my dexterity, agility. my vision and balance has
> seemingly died. i am however, very aware that this is has become an
> obstacle. i can't stand being this way. but i think it has turned out this way
> ...


haha, you might be right about your possible SFJ-ness. Sounds like you're venting more from an Si point of view.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Really?
Not the same for me, it's not that uncommon for me to walk into people accidentally. Even when I try to pay attention I seem to miss something along the way.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

This annoys me to no end. Pay attention to your surroundings.


----------



## Stand Alone (Apr 25, 2009)

I sometimes enjoy walking quickly through crowds. It can be pretty fun to weave through huge masses of people... it's basically just a slow-moving obstacle course.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Stand Alone said:


> I sometimes enjoy walking quickly through crowds. It can be pretty fun to weave through huge masses of people... it's basically just a slow-moving obstacle course.


That's pretty much how I always walk through crowds. I even have a "passing gear". :crazy:


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Stand Alone said:


> I sometimes enjoy walking quickly through crowds. It can be pretty fun to weave through huge masses of people... it's basically just a slow-moving obstacle course.


Okay, gotta admit this is quite fun. As long as it's not too many people... There's a fine line between obstacle course and claustrophobic prison here.


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

IonOfAeons said:


> Okay, gotta admit this is quite fun. As long as it's not too many people... There's a fine line between obstacle course and claustrophobic prison here.


I do this, too. Just motor right through people. Side slip, here, speed up here, etc. Also can't quite understand how people can just blunder right into you. Most of the time they're easy enough to avoid, though I have experimented a time or two and just stood STILL to see if they could -possibly- walk RIGHT into a person standing stark still.

Yep, they do. And more often than not get pissed off at YOU for it. How DARE I be in their blind random lumbering path?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

OH MY GOD,

THIS REALLY PISSES ME OFF.

seriously. just LOOK AROUND YOU. not difficult. one of my good friends has literally 0 spatial awareness. i can't imagine the amount of times i've said "watch for that X." I realised that it isnt that peolpe have no disregard for whether they break things or not, its just that they really have no awareness of their surroundings. intuitors :dry: (jokes.)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

It drives me crazy when I'm in crowds or in aisles at the store. I want to scream at the parent's with their children and/or stroller blocking the whole freaking area and dilly dallying around because they have no idea where they're headed. And even other bystanders, not just parents with their kids. Random people, completely oblivious that there exists another human being on the planet. Then there's the groups of these invalids standing in your way, blocking you, or walking as a wall of people towards you paying no mind. I want to grab them by the shirt collar and shake them back to reality.

I think it's the SP-ness that goes, "Get the hell out of my way I'm on a mission!!!"


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> OH MY GOD,
> 
> THIS REALLY PISSES ME OFF.
> 
> seriously. just LOOK AROUND YOU. not difficult. one of my good friends has literally 0 spatial awareness. i can't imagine the amount of times i've said "watch for that X." I realised that it isnt that peolpe have no disregard for whether they break things or not, its just that they really have no awareness of their surroundings. intuitors :dry: (jokes.)


My wife (INFP) hits her head on a very regular basis because she just doesn't pay attention. The woman even manages to hit her head while laying in bed. It's astounding.


----------



## IceCube (Oct 15, 2010)

I find this strange because I never bump into people, nor do they bump into me. I always manage to avoid collisions because I am paying attention so much. 
This is unless it's so crowded that it's impossible to move without touching anybody.

However, I have occasionaly bumped my head into something.


----------



## Bev (Aug 20, 2010)

ThoughtProcess said:


> My wife (INFP) hits her head on a very regular basis because she just doesn't pay attention. The woman even manages to hit her head while laying in bed. It's astounding.


Haha my INFP friend manages to trip over things when shes barely even moving. Its great though gives me a good laugh :laughing:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am clumsy, can I be excused for nearly walking into things?


----------

